# This is good craftsmanship!!



## plumberdave101 (Mar 23, 2014)

A buddy of mine did this. So nice to see great craftsmanship!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Missing a hanger.....Fail....


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Just kidding... Looks great!


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Pex would have looked just as good. <|


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Surely this isn't a recent install...must be early 2000,s vintage as its not pro-pressed!


----------



## plumberdave101 (Mar 23, 2014)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Surely this isn't a recent install...must be early 2000,s vintage as its not pro-pressed!


It's from around 2008. Most is 3/4" I know the contractor doesn't have a pro press


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks like art work


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks teriffic, but, one thing I personally would have added is a tee with a plug on the bottom header just in case there is ever a need to repair that copper, there will be a port to drain the apparatus down to solder. Maybe the water company doesn't want that on the un-metered side of the copper I don't know, but I would have done that.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Looks very good, glad I'm not the only person out there that doesn't pro press everything. I'd rather solder it, with practice it looks way better.


----------



## plumberdave101 (Mar 23, 2014)

Get this fellas, when I said to the boss, " wow that's awesome! Who did that?" Boss said Jim did .....and it ought to look good. He spent so much time on it. Isn't that a sad response? That's why it's hard sometimes to do great work. Boss is a son*****.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

The company I work for is very much into press. I use it, don't mind it, but I still feel like I am cheating. Sweating pipe is an art. I paid my dues and have the scars to prove I know how to do it well.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Looks teriffic, but, one thing I personally would have added is a tee with a plug on the bottom header just in case there is ever a need to repair that copper, there will be a port to drain the apparatus down to solder. Maybe the water company doesn't want that on the un-metered side of the copper I don't know, but I would have done that.


There's probably means to drain it at the backflow preventer test cocks, if nowhere else upstream. I just hope those yellow handled valves aren't Kitz, but then they could always shut off everyones water supply at the backflow as well :lol:


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

CaberTosser said:


> There's probably means to drain it at the backflow preventer test cocks, if nowhere else upstream. I just hope those yellow handled valves aren't Kitz, but then they could always shut off everyones water supply at the backflow as well :lol:


I thought Kitz made great ball valves. I was at an association dinner they sponsored, and demonstrated that their ball valve balls are rounder, and vented.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

newyorkcity said:


> I thought Kitz made great ball valves. I was at an association dinner they sponsored, and demonstrated that their ball valve balls are rounder, and vented.


I have been to a few different very large condo towers and another condo that's just 6 stories but has a gargantuan footprint and the Kitz valves in all of them have proven to be utter crap. Were it one small building I'd maybe blame the installer for possibly overheating them, but these buildings would have had dozens of plumbers, and aside from that a lot of these valves are NPT, so it *couldn't* have been from overheating them. They're crap valves, period. Many leak, many are so seized that the handle bends and the ball stays put. I'm actually surprised when I find ones that do work, and I took the few I had in my inventory and put them in my scrap brass pail, they're that bad that I scrapped new ones. I know at least a dozen former co-worker plumbers that have sworn them off completely. I'd sooner run lead water lines than ever use a Kitz valve.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

It's nice. The sad part is an average plumber can do work like this. If you can measure and envision your plan it's not hard. The problem is we don't always get the time allowed to do nice work.


----------



## danfan13 (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks great ! I remember the copper days!


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

plumberdave101 said:


> Get this fellas, when I said to the boss, " wow that's awesome! Who did that?" Boss said Jim did .....and it ought to look good. He spent so much time on it. Isn't that a sad response? That's why it's hard sometimes to do great work. Boss is a son*****.


Definite disconnect there. If that great work is coming out of his pocket, I can imagine why the boss is so sarcastic. As an employer, I appreciate good craftsmanship. However, in a competitive marketplace, bidding to that standard probably disqualifies one for the work to be performed. In other words, many people who wouldn't have qualms about throwing down a big wad for a Mercedes, would have issues with the true price tag (if figured as installed) for such quality work.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

plumberdave101 said:


> Get this fellas, when I said to the boss, " wow that's awesome! Who did that?" Boss said Jim did .....and it ought to look good. He spent so much time on it. Isn't that a sad response? That's why it's hard sometimes to do great work. Boss is a son*****.


yea you cant do the good work fast enough to suit them,never can,they will always ***** about the time,no matter what,when I worked for the big company I got to where I didn't care what any of it looked like,just throw it in and be done with it


----------



## plumber joe (Oct 17, 2008)

Big company or small company never lose your pride in your work.


----------

